# AmondoTech 3152 Battery Dimensions



## GrizRod (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been following the threads on the 3152, seems like a hell of a light for the money, so I ordered one yesterday. I am going to be using it for hunting at night in South America. I talked to one of the women at AmondoTech, probably should have tried to get Wayne, but was told they did not have any spare batteries for the light. 
Does anyone have the exact measurements on the 12V7ampHr battery it comes with? I am looking at batteries on Battery Services website hoping something will fit, and have found a 12V12ampHr battery, but I do not know if it will fit. Can anyone tell me exactly what will fit into the 3152, besides the battery it comes with. I have not seen this info anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## nitekayak (Aug 25, 2006)

The battery case is:
94mm height x 151mm length x 65mm width or approx.
3 11/16" height x 5 15/16" length x 2 9/16" width. 
It has a 100mm total height including terminals (about 3 15/16").

It's a pretty tight fit when you take into account the height including the terminal connectors and wiring which must all fit within the light's rectangular molded opening.


----------



## GrizRod (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you very much, BatterySpace.com has 12V7.5aH deep discharge recover batteries for $14.15 with those dimensions. I can't find anything that will fit bigger then a 12V9aH battery that goes for $27.95 on another site. The dimensions are a little vague. I think I'll get a couple of spares at the $14 price. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## nitekayak (Aug 25, 2006)

I also couldn’t find any 12V 12AH batteries that were narrow enough in width to fit, but there are some 12V 9 AH batteries with the same dimensions as the stock battery. Make sure you get the F2 1/4 spade terminals. It doesn't matter what side of the battery (+) is on because you have plenty of wire to swap them if needed.

BB Battery HR9-12-T2 (12V 9AH) for $19.24 at:
[url="http://www.powerstream.com/BBep.htm"]http://www.powerstream.com/BBep.htm[/url]

PowerSonic PS-1290 (12V 9AH) for $14.95 at:
http://www.atbatt.com/product/8020.asp


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 25, 2006)

I think English is often a problem when one calls Amondotech and perhaps something got lost in the translation. The 12V7A SLA battery is a pretty common battery unless the one that is used in this light is of a non-standard dimension. I don't know why they told you that they don't have batteries when they sell that very same battery on their site
http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=556

These batteries are commonly used in UPS, fire-alarm backups, and several other uses as well. You should be able to find them locally if you're in an urban area, however they are also available from a wide variety of web resources, and there is often a big gap in pricing on web sites so you will want to do some shopping.





GrizRod said:


> I've been following the threads on the 3152, seems like a hell of a light for the money, so I ordered one yesterday. I am going to be using it for hunting at night in South America. I talked to one of the women at AmondoTech, probably should have tried to get Wayne, but was told they did not have any spare batteries for the light.
> Does anyone have the exact measurements on the 12V7ampHr battery it comes with? I am looking at batteries on Battery Services website hoping something will fit, and have found a 12V12ampHr battery, but I do not know if it will fit. Can anyone tell me exactly what will fit into the 3152, besides the battery it comes with. I have not seen this info anywhere.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## GrizRod (Aug 25, 2006)

The batteries at Battery Space come with the F1 connectors, hope I can redo them, will check with Radio Shack. Thanks everyone fore the help. Looking forward to my first HID spotlight.


----------



## nitekayak (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi GrizRod,

You might consider just buying from PowerStream or AtBatt. I listed the links in post #4. This way you can get your F2 terminal (called a T2 from PowerStream) and also get the 9AH capacity. The BB Battery is a High Discharge Rate Battery and is selling for $19.25. AtBatt has the PowerSonic Battery for $14.95, so it won't break the bank if you are looking to save!

Here is the Spec Sheet for the BB Battery that PowerStream is selling:
http://www.bb-battery.com/productpages/HR/HR9-12.pdf
Here is the Spec Sheet for the PowerSonic Battery that AtBatt is selling:
http://www.power-sonic.com/ps-1290.pdf#search=%22Powersonic%20PS-1290%22


----------



## GrizRod (Aug 25, 2006)

I ordered some converter connectors to change from F1 to F2, only .50cents ea., for my batteries. From the picture on the website my12V7aH batteries are the BB EP, extended performance deep discharge batteries, a notch above the HR supposedly if you are going to run the battery way down, The price is great for that type of battery, $14.25, I think, also it does not look like to me the 12V9aH is available in the EP series. Wonder how much extra life to the battery deep discharge means. The BB HR 12V9aH battery definitely will run longer for awhile, but I am going to be out in the jungle with my 4X4 at night, and also going down small rivers in a boat, so hopefully I will not ruin my batteries as fast with them being deep cycle, and running them down. I am getting a quick education on batteries. All you guys are great on this forum.

Thanks for all the replies, and I will watch this thread, although you guys covered everything I needed to know, but I've still got a couple of weeks here before flying to Guyana. I am taking my laptop, and will have to post on the forum, how well the AmondoTech 3152 (AI) does in the jungle. 
Fortunately you can be in the jungle in only two hours from the coastal area. So it's not like a sarfari or anything, unless you want to do that.


----------



## GrizRod (Aug 26, 2006)

Did a little more reading up on the BB and PowerSonic 12V9aH batteries. The Powersonic looks like the best deal, pricewise, at $14.95, and it is also a deep discharge recover. If I'd seen that first, it would have been the one to go with. I'll eventually pick up a couple of them anyway. So far nothing bigger then 12V9aH will fit. 

I am sure nitekayak your info will be quite useful to some of us.


----------



## bxstylez (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone's done a runtime test to see how long the 12v9ah would last in the ai3152?

Also, is it plug-n-play swap with the battery.... 12/7 to 12/9, or would i have to modify anything, such as wires?


----------



## GrizRod (Sep 9, 2006)

Theoretically, somewhere around 29% more runtime, but the test results I've seen are contineous runs. I do'nt know how much turning the light off and on will decrease the available runtime, but that's the way I am going to be using 
the it.

I am in the process of putting a 12V9aH battery in my AI. As far as I know you can run any battery you want as long as it is 12V. The 12V9aH is the only longer runtime battery that will fit inside the AI, to the best of my knowlege. But some of the HID guru's probably have some tricks planned already for this light, concerning batteries.


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 10, 2006)

I recently made a 12 D cell 11.5 AH pack for my AI. It gives me a little longer than 3 hours runtime.


----------



## GrizRod (Sep 11, 2006)

lasercrazy said:


> I recently made a 12 D cell 11.5 AH pack for my AI. It gives me a little longer than 3 hours runtime.


 
I would be interested in that, what amp hour batteries are you using, I'm assuming they must be NiMH, and what charger will you use? Any pictures availabe?


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 11, 2006)

I can't get imageshack to work right now but if you want some pics of the pack pm me your email address. The pack consists of 12 11.5 AH Accupower Nimh D cells (that are actually giving me a little over 12 AH of capacity currently) and 11 nickel plated copper bars for SC cells. I soldered the bars to the cells and used 12 gauge wire terminated with a deans connector. The pack is smaller than the stock sla and will actually give close to or it's rated capacity unlike the sla that gives about half or worse. I charge it with my hyperion charger.


----------



## elamh (Sep 12, 2006)

What is the weight like? 

I looked into replacing the SLA in mine with a bunch of various different cells, but the weight was always more....


----------



## paulr (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, must be the nimh pack's flatter discharge curve improving the runtime. The D cells should weigh around 5.5-6 ounces each, so 12 of them would be around 4.5 pounds, which should be a pound or so lighter than the SLA pack. I mentioned in the other thread that I still like the idea of using Sony NP-F970 compatible lithium ion camcorder/video light packs (7.2 volt 6600 mAH, about $30 on ebay, you'd use two of them). They are pretty lightweight, certainly less than a pound each, and a pair should run the light for 1.5 hours or so.


----------



## GrizRod (Sep 12, 2006)

lasercrazy said:


> I can't get imageshack to work right now but if you want some pics of the pack pm me your email address. The pack consists of 12 11.5 AH Accupower Nimh D cells (that are actually giving me a little over 12 AH of capacity currently) and 11 nickel plated copper bars for SC cells. I soldered the bars to the cells and used 12 gauge wire terminated with a deans connector. The pack is smaller than the stock sla and will actually give close to or it's rated capacity unlike the sla that gives about half or worse. I charge it with my hyperion charger.


 
That sounds like a good setup, I probably would have a time making one of those anyway, having not done any of that stuff. I am hoping to get close to three hours with my deep cycle, deep discharge 12V9aH battery I put in the AI 3152. Someone doing runtime testing got 143 minutes out of their 12V7aH. If you are going to that, you will want a deep discharge recovery type battery, in my opinion. Just do not get them from Battery Space, they advertise their batteries as such, but there not.

I would think lasercrazy, that you would have an easy time selling those battery holders, if you don't already. And less weight is always better.


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok I got imageshack to work.
1.Pack in light.



2.Length comparison.



3.Height comparison.



4.Width comparison.


----------



## rufusdufus (Sep 13, 2006)

Can we see pictures without the tape so we can see how they are connected.

The voltage is not too high?

Pictures of your charger?


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 13, 2006)

No, I'm not going to unwrap it. It's just 3 layers of 4 cells. The holes in the tape are for ventilation as it charges so heat doesn't become a problem. I let the pack sit for a few hours so the voltage settles to a safe level. I'll try to get some charger pics later.
I did a runtime test yesterday at 12:30 and ended it at 4:10. Not bad IMHO.


----------



## larryk (Sep 13, 2006)

paulr said:


> Wow, must be the nimh pack's flatter discharge curve improving the runtime. The D cells should weigh around 5.5-6 ounces each, so 12 of them would be around 4.5 pounds, which should be a pound or so lighter than the SLA pack. I mentioned in the other thread that I still like the idea of using Sony NP-F970 compatible lithium ion camcorder/video light packs (7.2 volt 6600 mAH, about $30 on ebay, you'd use two of them). They are pretty lightweight, certainly less than a pound each, and a pair should run the light for 1.5 hours or so.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's a good price on the Sony compatible packs, but they have a circuit inside to limit there current draw and will not work unless you take them apart and remove this circuit. This leaves you with an unprotected pack that could be easily discharged to low.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry to dig up this old thread but people keep asking about my charger setup for my pack. I figure this is the best spot to post it.


----------

